# The HARLEY DAVIDSON Riders Thread: Post Pics of Your Ride Here...



## 007

My 2006, Harley Davidson, FXD35, 35th Anniversary, Dyna, Super Glide, #0793 of only 3500 produced...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## 007

Tens of thousands of people here, and [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] and me are the only two with a Harley?

Guess it's going to take people awhile to find out this forum is here...


----------



## Ernie S.

I'll get some shots of mighty Whitey up as soon as I have some time to hunt them up.
I'm busier than a one armed paper hanger.


----------



## Mertex

007 said:


> Tens of thousands of people here, and [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] and me are the only two with a Harley?
> 
> Guess it's going to take people awhile to find out this forum is here...



Are you blind?  Didn't you see the picture of mine........?


----------



## Chuckt

Mertex said:


>



Wow.


----------



## 007

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands of people here, and [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] and me are the only two with a Harley?
> 
> Guess it's going to take people awhile to find out this forum is here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you blind?  Didn't you see the picture of mine........?
Click to expand...

  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] It wasn't showing up. Either the pic hosting or I needed to refresh my page.

Outstanding, bro. 2003, 100th Anniversary, FLH. I see you have a pair of "windshield smashers"... 

Would like to have a Street Glide myself.


----------



## 007

Ernie S. said:


> I'll get some shots of mighty Whitey up as soon as I have some time to hunt them up.
> I'm busier than a one armed paper hanger.



My Super Glide was named "Angel Baby" by a friend of mine in Reno, because I liked that old song. He believed all bikes should have a name, and that one has kind of stuck to mine.


----------



## 007

My not so subtle hint when I don't want any passengers...


----------



## Mertex

007 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands of people here, and [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] and me are the only two with a Harley?
> 
> Guess it's going to take people awhile to find out this forum is here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you blind?  Didn't you see the picture of mine........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] It wasn't showing up. Either the pic hosting or I needed to refresh my page.
> 
> Outstanding, bro. 2003, 100th Anniversary, FLH. I see you have a pair of "windshield smashers"...
> 
> Would like to have a Street Glide myself.
Click to expand...


Yeah, someone else told me it wasn't showing up....although it would show up for me...so I decided to just post a different one that I had loaded to Photobucket. 

I need to take a better picture....that one was taken in a hurry.....


----------



## Mertex

007 said:


> My not so subtle hint when I don't want any passengers...



I bet you could squeeze a gal behind you on that seat.....
Very nice.....do you ride with a group or just by yourself with other friends?


----------



## peach174

This was ours before we had to sell it, due to hubbies MS problems.






Both of us really miss riding.


----------



## Mertex

peach174 said:


> This was ours before we had to sell it, due to hubbies MS problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of us really miss riding.




That's too bad, I love riding, too.
And, you probably could ride year-round in AZ, no?  We get too cold in Jan/Feb.....I don't like riding when it's below 40 degrees.....


----------



## peach174

Mertex said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was ours before we had to sell it, due to hubbies MS problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of us really miss riding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad, I love riding, too.
> And, you probably could ride year-round in AZ, no?  We get too cold in Jan/Feb.....I don't like riding when it's below 40 degrees.....
Click to expand...


Yes we could have.
This was in Calif. before we moved to AZ. and yes we rode all year round there.


----------



## Jarlaxle

007 said:


> Tens of thousands of people here, and [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] and me are the only two with a Harley?
> 
> Guess it's going to take people awhile to find out this forum is here...



I suspect many people here want something that was state of the art AFTER 1950! 

*runs*


----------



## Ernie S.

Jarlaxle said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands of people here, and [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] and me are the only two with a Harley?
> 
> Guess it's going to take people awhile to find out this forum is here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect many people here want something that was state of the art AFTER 1950!
> 
> *runs*
Click to expand...


My first HD was a '49. Nope, no pictures survive, but it looked pretty much like this, except it was all white.


----------



## DGS49

I've been a motorcyclist for many years, and I just don't get the Harley Thing.  (I also don't know why anyone would buy a new motorcycle either, but that's another matter).

For any given Harley model, there is a Japanese bike that is both much cheaper, and in every measurable way, better.

If you are concerned about performance, Harley offers exactly ONE bike that is not an embarrassment (the V-Rod), and frankly that's the only Harley I would ever consider owning.  Fortunately, the Real Harley Guys don't like V-Rods, so it is often possible to find a low-mileage used one at a reasonable price.

But for every other Harley - from the Ultra on down to a Sportster - there are at least three or four Japanese bikes out there that are better bikes for much less money.

People pour money into accessories on Harley's to make them personalized or louder, and forget about those wasted dollars when they sell them, bragging about how much money they got for it, compared to what it cost new.  Yeah, asshole, but you put six thousand in to extras!

The one thing that Harley's have that nobody else does is the distinctive sound.  And they have that distinctive sound because of a design flaw (which also causes the God-awful vibration) that they have never bothered to fix.

In my area, Harley outsells all the competition in street bikes by far.  I would venture to guess that in bikes over 750cc, Harley probably outsells every other brand combined in Western PA.

I guess I'll just suffer along with my old Goldwing.


----------



## 007

peach174 said:


> This was ours before we had to sell it, due to hubbies MS problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of us really miss riding.



Shovel head... nice.


----------



## 007

DGS49 said:


> I've been a motorcyclist for many years, and I just don't get the Harley Thing.  (I also don't know why anyone would buy a new motorcycle either, but that's another matter).
> 
> For any given Harley model, there is a Japanese bike that is both much cheaper, and in every measurable way, better.
> 
> If you are concerned about performance, Harley offers exactly ONE bike that is not an embarrassment (the V-Rod), and frankly that's the only Harley I would ever consider owning.  Fortunately, the Real Harley Guys don't like V-Rods, so it is often possible to find a low-mileage used one at a reasonable price.
> 
> But for every other Harley - from the Ultra on down to a Sportster - there are at least three or four Japanese bikes out there that are better bikes for much less money.
> 
> People pour money into accessories on Harley's to make them personalized or louder, and forget about those wasted dollars when they sell them, bragging about how much money they got for it, compared to what it cost new.  Yeah, asshole, but you put six thousand in to extras!
> 
> The one thing that Harley's have that nobody else does is the distinctive sound.  And they have that distinctive sound because of a design flaw (which also causes the God-awful vibration) that they have never bothered to fix.
> 
> In my area, Harley outsells all the competition in street bikes by far.  I would venture to guess that in bikes over 750cc, Harley probably outsells every other brand combined in Western PA.
> 
> I guess I'll just suffer along with my old Goldwing.


You sir, haven't got the slightest fucking clue what the hell you're talking about, period.

I am a retired Harley Davidson Master Technician, and I can tell you UNEQUIVOCALLY, that ALL modern Harley Davidson are every bit as sophisticated and well built as ANYTHING else on the road on two wheels. Just because they maintain their STYLE doesn't mean they're not WELL BUILT or UP TO DATE, mechanically as well as electrically. Harley maintains that style because THAT is what Harley buyers WANT. The manufacturing and quality of a Harley Davidson takes a back seat to NONE, and THAT is why you PAY so much for a Harley.

As far as VIBRATIONS, all softail Harley's have the "B" engine, which is BALANCED. You can't even tell it's running when you sit on it.

As far as sound, there is NO, DESIGN FLAW. The sound of a Harley Davidson was engineered to sound like that, INTENTIONALLY, and is even PROTECTED by PATENT.

Now I could go into some detail about how sophisticated these bikes are but unfortunately, as a Harley Davidson tech and ex employee, I signed a contract of confidentiality never to speak of certain things about a Harley, as they are trade secrets. YOU would have NO CLUE of these things, so I repeat, YOU sir, have no fucking idea what you're talking about.

And as far as FAST, all you have to do is take one look at the drag races and see who is DOMINATING them... HARLEY DAVIDSON. Some are V-Rod, but others are modified Buell and Sportster engines. I personally have built large bore, hotrod Harley engines that would flat out scare the white otta your eyes.


----------



## peach174

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was ours before we had to sell it, due to hubbies MS problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of us really miss riding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shovel head... nice.
Click to expand...


No 
1982 FLT Tour Glide

1982 Shovel head


----------



## 007

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was ours before we had to sell it, due to hubbies MS problems.
> 
> Both of us really miss riding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shovel head... nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No
> 1982 FLT Tour Glide
> 
> 1982 Shovel head
Click to expand...

Aaaahh.. EVO... looked like a shovel head on my little laptop screen. I see now on my big desktop monitor. But the shovel and the Evo kind of over lapped. They made the shovel up until 1985, but didn't start the Evo until 1984. How is it you have a 1982 Evo?

I'll take that shovel above though... that's sweet... great sound.


----------



## Mertex

Ernie S. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands of people here, and [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] and me are the only two with a Harley?
> 
> Guess it's going to take people awhile to find out this forum is here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect many people here want something that was state of the art AFTER 1950!
> 
> *runs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first HD was a '49. Nope, no pictures survive, but it looked pretty much like this, except it was all white.
Click to expand...


I don't think he cares....he thinks Harley owners should be arrested for the noise...


----------



## peach174

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shovel head... nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 1982 FLT Tour Glide
> 
> 1982 Shovel head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaahh.. EVO... looked like a shovel head on my little laptop screen. I see now on my big desktop monitor. But the shovel and the Evo kind of over lapped. They made the shovel up until 1985, but didn't start the Evo until 1984. How is it you have a 1982 Evo?
> 
> I'll take that shovel above though... that's sweet... great sound.
Click to expand...


Not an EVO

FLT Tour Glide

FLT engine





EVO engine






Hubby say's for me to tell you, you are correct.
That's a shovel head engine.
I thought you were talking about the shovel head bike MY BAD!! 

He also say's to tell you that pan heads rule !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05

I have no real problem with Harleys, just won't buy one, can't justify paying that much for a bike that I see as a status symbol.  The other problem is I'm old enough to remember just how bad they were and can't seem to shake that perception.


----------



## Warrior102

2010 ultra classic here
Black
Of course
Just got my senior chief anchor embroidered on seat which was restuffed with memory foam
Just tried to upload and files too big
Will do so tomorrow when i am in computer vs iphobe


----------



## Warrior102

Here's mine... rear seat is always open for beautiful, no-drama, financially secure, Conservative women....


----------



## Warrior102

Ringel05 said:


> I have no real problem with Harleys, just won't buy one, can't justify paying that much for a bike that I see as a status symbol.  The other problem is I'm old enough to remember just how bad they were and can't seem to shake that perception.



Actually - if you look at a Honda "bagger" i.e. Goldwing - and a Harley bagger - there's not that much of a difference in price - the Honda, in most cases - is more. 
As noted above - quality of HD is outstanding - no more leaks/unreliability. The "networking" among HOG members and others who ride HDs is also second to none. I've been riding since the early 1980s and have owned everything imaginable - brand wise. I am speaking from experience here - HD has their shit together like no other.


----------



## Mertex

Ringel05 said:


> I have no real problem with Harleys, just won't buy one, can't justify paying that much for a bike that I see as a status symbol.  The other problem is I'm old enough to remember just how bad they were and can't seem to shake that perception.



They are worth the money....we've had Suzuki and Honda, and they don't compare to our Harley.


*Nothing says tough, independent, American and reliable like owning a Harley and we've done the research for you to learn about the 10 best Harley Davidson motorcycles you could add to your garage. There's nothing like the rumble of a Harley. Once you've ridden one you won't want to settle for something less. The challenge is choosing the right bike and making the commitment.*

Read more: 10 Best Harley Davidson Motorcycles | Made Manual


----------



## Warrior102

Speaking of mini-bikes, I hear "AGayBikerSailor" has a Sporty. Any "man" who posts jewels like this - you know he's (1) On a Sporty -- (2) Sucking cock... 

"There are a lot of straight men who ask for anal sex from their wives (or girlfriends) on a regular basis. I hear that they perceive it as being "tighter" and "better" from their own point of view. And yeah.....................lots of straight men ask their women if they can put it in the backdoor."
*- A"GAY"BikerSailor *


----------



## Warrior102

No more Harleys?? Come on guys.... surely there are.....


----------



## Ringel05

Warrior102 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no real problem with Harleys, just won't buy one, can't justify paying that much for a bike that I see as a status symbol.  The other problem is I'm old enough to remember just how bad they were and can't seem to shake that perception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually - if you look at a Honda "bagger" i.e. Goldwing - and a Harley bagger - there's not that much of a difference in price - the Honda, in most cases - is more.
> As noted above - quality of HD is outstanding - no more leaks/unreliability. The "networking" among HOG members and others who ride HDs is also second to none. I've been riding since the early 1980s and have owned everything imaginable - brand wise. I am speaking from experience here - HD has their shit together like no other.
Click to expand...


Not interested in Goldwings, if I was to spend that kind of money it'd be for an Indian.  Now if I could get a relatively new HD for the same price as a relatively new 1300 VStar I might be interested.  Also I'm kinda short so I need a low slung saddle for both my feet to touch the ground and I hate the classic (everyone has one) black, would have to get it painted.  More out of pocket.


----------



## Warrior102

Ringel05 said:


> Not interested in Goldwings, if I was to spend that kind of money it'd be for an Indian.  Now if I could get a relatively new HD for the same price as a relatively new 1300 VStar I might be interested.  Also I'm kinda short so I need a low slung saddle for both my feet to touch the ground and I hate the classic (everyone has one) black, would have to get it painted.  More out of pocket.



Well, Indian's a nice bike on paper - but they should have put a tour pack on their bagger. Also - lack of dealerships. I have to drive 80 miles one way to look at one, nevermind bring it there for service.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect many people here want something that was state of the art AFTER 1950!
> 
> *runs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first HD was a '49. Nope, no pictures survive, but it looked pretty much like this, except it was all white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he cares....he thinks Harley owners should be arrested for the noise...
Click to expand...


No, liar, the IDIOTS who remove mufflers should be arrested for the noise, just like doing it to a car!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Ringel05 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no real problem with Harleys, just won't buy one, can't justify paying that much for a bike that I see as a status symbol.  The other problem is I'm old enough to remember just how bad they were and can't seem to shake that perception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually - if you look at a Honda "bagger" i.e. Goldwing - and a Harley bagger - there's not that much of a difference in price - the Honda, in most cases - is more.
> As noted above - quality of HD is outstanding - no more leaks/unreliability. The "networking" among HOG members and others who ride HDs is also second to none. I've been riding since the early 1980s and have owned everything imaginable - brand wise. I am speaking from experience here - HD has their shit together like no other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not interested in Goldwings, if I was to spend that kind of money it'd be for an Indian.  Now if I could get a relatively new HD for the same price as a relatively new 1300 VStar I might be interested.  Also I'm kinda short so I need a low slung saddle for both my feet to touch the ground and I hate the classic (everyone has one) black, would have to get it painted.  More out of pocket.
Click to expand...


I'd suggest a Suzuki Burgman 650 Executive...but they have relatively high seats.


----------



## Warrior102

Jarlaxle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually - if you look at a Honda "bagger" i.e. Goldwing - and a Harley bagger - there's not that much of a difference in price - the Honda, in most cases - is more.
> As noted above - quality of HD is outstanding - no more leaks/unreliability. The "networking" among HOG members and others who ride HDs is also second to none. I've been riding since the early 1980s and have owned everything imaginable - brand wise. I am speaking from experience here - HD has their shit together like no other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested in Goldwings, if I was to spend that kind of money it'd be for an Indian.  Now if I could get a relatively new HD for the same price as a relatively new 1300 VStar I might be interested.  Also I'm kinda short so I need a low slung saddle for both my feet to touch the ground and I hate the classic (everyone has one) black, would have to get it painted.  More out of pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd suggest a Suzuki Burgman 650 Executive...but they have relatively high seats.
Click to expand...


We are discussing harley davidsons
Not rice burning faggoty mopeds


----------



## Gracie

[MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
I am so jealous. I never owned a harley. Told myself I would buy one when I was 70. Guess that won't happen either since my body is falling apart faster than I thought.

Now...where is the pic of you ON your bike?


----------



## Jarlaxle

You have no idea what a 650 Burgy is capable of, do you. (That's not a question.)  It's a touring cycle...will run 80MPH all day (even 2-up), will touch 120 with no trouble.  Gets 55+MPG (on regular gas), the engine (water-cooled 8-valve 638cc inline twin, EFI) is butter-smooth from idle to 8500RPM.  The 650 even has ABS standard now.


----------



## Zona

peach174 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was ours before we had to sell it, due to hubbies MS problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of us really miss riding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad, I love riding, too.
> And, you probably could ride year-round in AZ, no?  We get too cold in Jan/Feb.....I don't like riding when it's below 40 degrees.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we could have.
> This was in Calif. before we moved to AZ. and yes we rode all year round there.
Click to expand...

Yeah but here in AZ, in the summer time, you can only ride in the early morning. Gotta be home by 0900 in July.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Then you need better gear!


----------



## Ernie S.

I lived in New Mexico and Florida the dry weather in NM kept you a bit cooler than FL where you would pray for rain on a really bad day so you could cool off.


----------



## Mertex

Jarlaxle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first HD was a '49. Nope, no pictures survive, but it looked pretty much like this, except it was all white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he cares....he thinks Harley owners should be arrested for the noise...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, liar, the IDIOTS who remove mufflers should be arrested for the noise, just like doing it to a car!
Click to expand...


Well, I wasn't talking about them, I was  talking about the natural sweet rumble you get from a Harley....you don't get that from the wimpy Suzukis, or Hondas......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8wRPxFXNp0]litle bit of Harley rumble - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad, I love riding, too.
> And, you probably could ride year-round in AZ, no?  We get too cold in Jan/Feb.....I don't like riding when it's below 40 degrees.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we could have.
> This was in Calif. before we moved to AZ. and yes we rode all year round there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but here in AZ, in the summer time, you can only ride in the early morning. Gotta be home by 0900 in July.
Click to expand...



Too hot?


----------



## Howey

007 said:


> My 2006, Harley Davidson, FXD35, 35th Anniversary, Dyna, Super Glide, #0793 of only 3500 produced...



lol...with all those high end "condo's" you'd think you'd be able to own something a little bigger. That looks like a kiddy bike. Do you have children who ride it?


----------



## Warrior102

NTG said:


> lol...with all those high end "condo's" you'd think you'd be able to own something a little bigger. That looks like a kiddy bike. Do you have children who ride it?



It's a Dyna - dope.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
> I am so jealous. I never owned a harley. Told myself I would buy one when I was 70. Guess that won't happen either since my body is falling apart faster than I thought.



You're never too old to ride a Harley.....

At the Texas State Rally I met a woman who was in her 60's, skinny as a rail, riding an Electra Glide Classic....I don't know how she's able to keep it upright....those things are really heavy.


----------



## Camp

NTG said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 2006, Harley Davidson, FXD35, 35th Anniversary, Dyna, Super Glide, #0793 of only 3500 produced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...with all those high end "condo's" you'd think you'd be able to own something a little bigger. That looks like a kiddy bike. Do you have children who ride it?
Click to expand...


FX has same engine as FL. "Size" makes it lighter (faster) and more agile.


----------



## Warrior102

Mertex said:


> .I don't know how she's able to keep it upright....those things are really heavy.



Only when they fall on you


----------



## Mertex

Warrior102 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> .I don't know how she's able to keep it upright....those things are really heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when they fall on you
Click to expand...


I tried to hold up our Electra Glide.....and if it should start tilting there's no way I'm going to be able to hold it.....

My hub dropped it one time....on a hill at a red light on a rainy day...and the two of us had a time lifting it....


----------



## Warrior102

Mertex said:


> I tried to hold up our Electra Glide.....and if it should start tilting there's no way I'm going to be able to hold it.....
> 
> My hub dropped it one time....on a hill at a red light on a rainy day...and the two of us had a time lifting it....



They are a bitch to get back up again. I know from experience... LOL!


----------



## Mertex

Warrior102 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to hold up our Electra Glide.....and if it should start tilting there's no way I'm going to be able to hold it.....
> 
> My hub dropped it one time....on a hill at a red light on a rainy day...and the two of us had a time lifting it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a bitch to get back up again. I know from experience... LOL!
Click to expand...


Everyone has to drop their bike at least once......


----------



## Derideo_Te

Mertex said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> .I don't know how she's able to keep it upright....those things are really heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when they fall on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to hold up our Electra Glide.....and if it should start tilting there's no way I'm going to be able to hold it.....
> 
> My hub dropped it one time....on a hill at a red light on a rainy day...and the two of us had a time lifting it....
Click to expand...


Did the exact same thing...white paint is slippery when wet.


----------



## peach174

Mertex said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we could have.
> This was in Calif. before we moved to AZ. and yes we rode all year round there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but here in AZ, in the summer time, you can only ride in the early morning. Gotta be home by 0900 in July.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too hot?
Click to expand...



Yep!
We who live in Arizona say that we have two seasons, heaven and hell.
Heaven - winter
Hell - summer


----------



## Gracie

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
> I am so jealous. I never owned a harley. Told myself I would buy one when I was 70. Guess that won't happen either since my body is falling apart faster than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're never too old to ride a Harley.....
> 
> At the Texas State Rally I met a woman who was in her 60's, skinny as a rail, riding an Electra Glide Classic....I don't know how she's able to keep it upright....those things are really heavy.
Click to expand...


I can't hold one up any more. My wrist joints would have a fit...and so would my hips straddling it.


----------



## 007

Warrior102 said:


> 2010 ultra classic here
> Black
> Of course
> Just got my senior chief anchor embroidered on seat which was restuffed with memory foam
> Just tried to upload and files too big
> Will do so tomorrow when i am in computer vs iphobe



The old timer Harley riders will always tell ya, "there's two colors for a Harley, black and chrome," ...


----------



## 007

Camp said:


> NTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 2006, Harley Davidson, FXD35, 35th Anniversary, Dyna, Super Glide, #0793 of only 3500 produced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...with all those high end "condo's" you'd think you'd be able to own something a little bigger. That looks like a kiddy bike. Do you have children who ride it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FX has same engine as FL. "Size" makes it lighter (faster) and more agile.
Click to expand...

You are correct on all accounts Camp, well done. But it's obvious the little homo to which you replied knows less about a Harley Davidson than a brick, and their inane jealously of Harley owners is boring. I have close to $24,000 invested in the above bike. That's probably more than NTG makes in a year.

And as a matter of fact, it's the "F" designation that denotes a Harley is a big twin. "X" for 19 inch front tire, "L" for 16 inch.

The smaller engine Sportsters start with "X" which means small twin.


----------



## 007

Jarlaxle said:


> You have no idea what a 650 Burgy is capable of, do you. (That's not a question.)  It's a touring cycle...will run 80MPH all day (even 2-up), will touch 120 with no trouble.  Gets 55+MPG (on regular gas), the engine (water-cooled 8-valve 638cc inline twin, EFI) is butter-smooth from idle to 8500RPM.  The 650 even has ABS standard now.


Don't give a shit either.

There's plenty of room in this new forum for you to start a thread about what you want. 

This is a Harley thread.


----------



## Mertex

007 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what a 650 Burgy is capable of, do you. (That's not a question.)  It's a touring cycle...will run 80MPH all day (even 2-up), will touch 120 with no trouble.  Gets 55+MPG (on regular gas), the engine (water-cooled 8-valve 638cc inline twin, EFI) is butter-smooth from idle to 8500RPM.  The 650 even has ABS standard now.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give a shit either.
> 
> There's plenty of room in this new forum for you to start a thread about what you want.
> 
> This is a Harley thread.
Click to expand...


I bet he would be one that would want to bring his little rice burner to a Harley group ride....


----------



## Geaux4it

Nice bikes in this thread

These are my 03' Road King Classic and 1978 Harley FXE

-Geaux


----------



## Mertex

This is our local HOG at a stop on our ride to Big Bend....


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what a 650 Burgy is capable of, do you. (That's not a question.)  It's a touring cycle...will run 80MPH all day (even 2-up), will touch 120 with no trouble.  Gets 55+MPG (on regular gas), the engine (water-cooled 8-valve 638cc inline twin, EFI) is butter-smooth from idle to 8500RPM.  The 650 even has ABS standard now.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give a shit either.
> 
> There's plenty of room in this new forum for you to start a thread about what you want.
> 
> This is a Harley thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he would be one that would want to bring his little rice burner to a Harley group ride....
Click to expand...


Hell no...I'm not old enough for a Harley group.

And the big dressers can't keep up on winding roads.


----------



## Bill Angel

1600cc Harley. Great chrome, but it's not mine. :-(


----------



## Warrior102

Bill Angel said:


> 1600cc Harley. Great chrome, but it's not mine. :-(



Bill - go out and get ya one!


----------



## Mertex

Jarlaxle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give a shit either.
> 
> There's plenty of room in this new forum for you to start a thread about what you want.
> 
> This is a Harley thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he would be one that would want to bring his little rice burner to a Harley group ride....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell no...I'm not old enough for a Harley group.
Click to expand...

That's true, they don't allow cry-babies.



> And the big dressers can't keep up on winding roads.


Sure they can....you have to be a good driver, maybe that was your problem?


----------



## Warrior102

Baggers can't do twisties??

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iciTw4emWc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iciTw4emWc[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Warrior102 said:


> Baggers can't do twisties??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iciTw4emWc



He's talking about those rice rockets, morgue mobiles on two wheels.  Baggers can't handle the twisties like they can but baggers aren't designed to be racers.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Can't find a decent picture of my Moto Guzzi Le Mans Mk2 in white so this will just have to do instead!


----------



## Ringel05

Derideo_Te said:


> Can't find a decent picture of my Moto Guzzi Le Mans Mk2 in white so this will just have to do instead!



Uuuummmm, Harley thread........ 

That don't look like no Harley I've ever seen........


----------



## Derideo_Te

Ringel05 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find a decent picture of my Moto Guzzi Le Mans Mk2 in white so this will just have to do instead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuummmm, Harley thread........
> 
> That don't look like no Harley I've ever seen........
Click to expand...


Doh!

Used to be in a club for big V twins!  Didn't matter what make as long as it could keep up. Every so often one or two of the BMW riders used to come slumming with us.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Are those Guzzis shaft drive?


----------



## Derideo_Te

Jarlaxle said:


> Are those Guzzis shaft drive?



That one was. In fact I believe most of them are now that I think about it. You get a bit of torque steer if you pop a wheelie at a traffic light.  Only ever saw that once and it was on an MG 1000 that had been seriously modified for racing.


----------



## Mertex

Took a sweet ride to Luling Texas, today.  It wasn't too cold when we started out, but then it got colder, but by the time were ready to head back home, the sun came out and it was a nice ride home.


----------



## Warrior102

Mertex said:


> Took a sweet ride to Luling Texas, today.  It wasn't too cold when we started out, but then it got colder, but by the time were ready to head back home, the sun came out and it was a nice ride home.



I'm jealous. 
We had flurries here in Virginia. 
I guess I could have put on all the heated gear, etc., - but nah. 
Can't wait for the warmer weather.


----------



## Mertex

Warrior102 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a sweet ride to Luling Texas, today.  It wasn't too cold when we started out, but then it got colder, but by the time were ready to head back home, the sun came out and it was a nice ride home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous.
> We had flurries here in Virginia.
> I guess I could have put on all the heated gear, etc., - but nah.
> Can't wait for the warmer weather.
Click to expand...



I should have worn my chaps....didn't listen to the voice of reason, and my legs (I was wearing long johns) were still cold....wasn't too bad on the way back.  When we lived in NH, we could only ride like 3 months if we were lucky.....it was always cold.


----------



## Ringel05

Okay, I have to admit my experiences with HD is from the 70s and early 80s when they were seriously overpriced junk.  I've been looking at bikes and I am surprised to see that prices are comparable between the major bike manufactures.  
Went by the dealer in Pueblo, CO and sat on a bunch of different models, will set up a test drive later, and found the Sportster Superlow 883 to be a perfect fit.  Sitting on that felt as naturally comfortable as sitting in my favorite recliner.  







A custom paint job, Mustang seat, windshield and floorboards is all that's needed as well as some toss over saddlebags.


----------



## Ernie S.

Warrior102 said:


> Baggers can't do twisties??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iciTw4emWc



And there's this...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyG_aPUcGzo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyG_aPUcGzo[/ame]

I've ridden this road 3 times on my RoadKing. Once in the dark (not recommended) and once loaded down with about 300 pounds of cargo, including camping gear, 8 rifles and shotguns and a couple thousand rounds.
Had to take it a lot easier on that one cause I had blown an air line for the rear shocks and was sitting pretty low.


----------



## pismoe

XR 1200 for me  although I like the XLCR from the late 70s made for a year or 2 - 3 .   Old Shovelheads are also very nice and I like the newer Harley Dyna series .    All of them are nice in my opinion although I lean towards 2 cylinder sportbikes with big motors .    I can't post a picture as I don't have permission yet .    Checkout STEVE STORZ to see some nice Sportster based sportbikes .


----------



## pismoe

BUMP to get 15 posts so that I can post a link .


----------



## pismoe

xr1200 , I think they are discontinued and were only made for 4 - 5 years but this HARLEY is my style .    ---  Harley Davidson XR1200X 2011 | 2014 2015 New Motorcycles,Classic,Price,Pictures and Specification  ---


----------



## pismoe

OR , I already mentioned STEVE STORZ ---  STORZ PERFORMANCE MOTORCYCLE ACCESSORIES  ---


----------



## Warrior102

2010 Ultra Classic (I think I already said this awhile pack in this thread)


----------



## Geaux4it

Think the shovel is do for a put

-Geaux


----------



## Mertex

Ernie S. said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baggers can't do twisties??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iciTw4emWc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's this...
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyG_aPUcGzo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyG_aPUcGzo[/ame]
> 
> I've ridden this road 3 times on my RoadKing. Once in the dark (not recommended) and once loaded down with about 300 pounds of cargo, including camping gear, 8 rifles and shotguns and a couple thousand rounds.
> Had to take it a lot easier on that one cause I had blown an air line for the rear shocks and was sitting pretty low.
Click to expand...


I think I just saw a sign with "Tennessee" on it at right about 1:00....is that where this ride is?

Beautiful.......


----------



## Warrior102

Mertex said:


> I think I just saw a sign with "Tennessee" on it at right about 1:00....is that where this ride is?
> 
> Beautiful.......



Yes - and it's a tourist trap. If you want the same effect - Rt. 211 over Skyline Drive is awesome.


----------



## Mertex

Warrior102 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just saw a sign with "Tennessee" on it at right about 1:00....is that where this ride is?
> 
> Beautiful.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - and it's a tourist trap. If you want the same effect - Rt. 211 over Skyline Drive is awesome.
Click to expand...



Yep, I imagine so, I've done that in a car and it's a beautiful ride......we didn't have a bike when we lived in VA., though.  We did go up Mt. Washington in NH, on a bike, not really pretty, but scary....but the strange thing, it seemed more scary when we did it in a car than when we did it on a bike...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Ernie S. said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baggers can't do twisties??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iciTw4emWc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's this...
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyG_aPUcGzo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyG_aPUcGzo[/ame]
> 
> I've ridden this road 3 times on my RoadKing. Once in the dark (not recommended) and once loaded down with about 300 pounds of cargo, including camping gear, 8 rifles and shotguns and a couple thousand rounds.
> Had to take it a lot easier on that one cause I had blown an air line for the rear shocks and was sitting pretty low.
Click to expand...


Yep, big tourers CAN do twisties!

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nrMQ3QwyPo]The Dragon![/ame]


----------



## Uncle Ben

Sold them for years and I miss this one.  Went back to a FLTC last year.


----------



## Mertex

Uncle Ben said:


> View attachment 35163 Sold them for years and I miss this one.  Went back to a FLTC last year.




Nice.......


----------



## DGS49

Am I reading too much into the optics here?  Your Harley is pictured at the foot of a cross?


----------



## Uncle Ben

The country church is behind the dealership I sold them at.  It is a reminder to me is why I took the pic there.


----------



## Ringel05

Warrior102 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just saw a sign with "Tennessee" on it at right about 1:00....is that where this ride is?
> 
> Beautiful.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - and it's a tourist trap. If you want the same effect - Rt. 211 over Skyline Drive is awesome.
Click to expand...

Used to take 211 all the time, witnessed 2 motorcycle accidents on the east side of the mountain going up.  One almost went under my truck and would have if I hadn't seen it coming and hit the brakes.  The cop that responded was admonishing the riders in his Virginia drawl, "no one comes up here from Arlington on a bike to drive slow over the mountain."   
That time only the bike and the riders ego were damaged, the first time they had to take two people away in an ambulance, they hit a rock face on a corner. 
Skyline Drive is a great ride during the weekday, steer clear during the summer weekends.


----------



## Mertex

Ringel05 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just saw a sign with "Tennessee" on it at right about 1:00....is that where this ride is?
> 
> Beautiful.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - and it's a tourist trap. If you want the same effect - Rt. 211 over Skyline Drive is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Used to take 211 all the time, witnessed 2 motorcycle accidents on the east side of the mountain going up.  One almost went under my truck and would have if I hadn't seen it coming and hit the brakes.  The cop that responded was admonishing the riders in his Virginia drawl, "no one comes up here from Arlington on a bike to drive slow over the mountain."
> That time only the bike and the riders ego were damaged, the first time they had to take two people away in an ambulance, they hit a rock face on a corner.
> Skyline Drive is a great ride during the weekday, steer clear during the summer weekends.
Click to expand...


Just came back from Smokey Mountains in Tennessee, where I spent Christmas, and saw some awesome areas to ride.......but maybe not in winter,  especially if it's icy....


----------



## Mertex

Don't know why my other pictures are not showing up.......here's one of our 2003 Anniversary Electra Glide Classic...


----------

